# Construir cable usb double power



## deskisiao (Mar 15, 2011)

Resulta que necesito un cable usb double power, y por casa tengo varios cables normales usb, y queria saber si es posible hacer este cable.

Es para alimentar un hdd externo, lo he probado empalmando dos cables usb, y de esos dos con 1 salida, pero no funciona, no se como tiene que ir.

os  dejo una imagen del cable.

http://www.planetronic.es/images/CU84.jpg


gracias


----------



## capitanp (Mar 15, 2011)

Del usb secundario solo utiliza dos cable el Vcc+5V y gnd (rojo y negro) y deja libre e aislados el D+ y D- (verde y blanco)


saludos


----------



## deskisiao (Mar 15, 2011)

ok, gracias capitanp, asi lo probare. y ate dire a ver que tal

Saludos


----------



## deskisiao (Mar 21, 2011)

gracias por las respuestas.

si ke funcionó.

Saludos


----------

